# Help! Slightly panicking... Breeder troubles?



## EmilyMarie (Mar 11, 2015)

Okay so per a TON of recommendations on this site, we will be bringing home a sweet little girl tomorrow! Her breeder is Dian Lynch of Nashville. I've read wonderful reviews on her puppies and then the not so great one floating around in cyber space.

Here is our concern...
We have been in frequent conversation with Dian all week, asking her TONS of questions about this sweet girl.
Yesterday I emailed her asking for the vet's name who administered her shots as well as her birth date (to complete her file with our vet's office).
She replied asking me to call her...

When I spoke to her, she said that while the puppy has had her vaccinations and has been wormed, she was the one who did it all because she used to be a nurse. (Concern #1)

Then she told me that she randomly listened to the puppy's heart the other day and realized that her heart skips a beat but doesn't have a murmur (?!)

I am VERY concerned about this. While she did tell me that she'd be happy to take her back if our vet gives us the red flag about her, it just isn't sitting well with me.

I mainly want to know from your all's experience if this sounds at all right, and how concerned we should be over this?

We plan on still picking her up tomorrow, getting all of this in writing, and then making our judgement call about her visit with the vet on Monday.

Any advice would be so greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

If you have any major concerns, I would suggest you decide what course of action you take before you get too attached to her. It could be very difficult to give her back if there ends up being a major problem? I know you're excited, and I'm no expert, so I have no idea if this is a major concern or not, but I know how easily I get attached to babies...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't think it is totally odd that she gave the puppies their first shots, but I think it is not acceptable that she noticed an irregular heart beat and didn't take the puppy to the vet...or would even consider selling the puppy before she knew for certain that it was healthy. Has she provided you with a written contract?


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I agree Sylvia...breeders give 1st shots all the time, but the heart thing does concern me.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I agree with Sylvia too. Plus it's easy to say 'I'll take her back', they know you'll get attached to the puppy in no time and you'll be the one dealing with health issues + vets bills + emotional stress.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Both of my girls had a certificate from the vet. I would not be concerned about the shots but if she has a heart condition would you be able to give her back. Could she have her vet check her before you pick her up.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't stop thinking about this. The thing that bothers me the most is that this breeder is letting a puppy go without finding out exactly what the heart problem is. You see, it could be a genetic issue, and if the breeder is conscientious, she would want to know so that if it is genetic she would remove the parents from her breeding program. 

I could not trust this breeder. I would not take the puppy. It is just too much of a risk for heartache.

Oh yes, and as Cathy said, one usually gets a certificate from the breeders vet saying that the puppy is in good health.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I too would want a vet to check her out before I brought her home.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I would tend to agree that your little Pup should be seen by a Vet before you pick her up tomorrow. How far do you have to travel to get her and would there be enough time for a Vet visit is the Breeder could get her there??? Sure hope that everything works out ok for all concerned and please keep us posted.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes not uncommon that she gave puppy shots. Easy to purchase & she is a nurse. But what prompted her to listen to her heart in the first place? Better have the puppy have an EKG by a specialist before taking her. Now every vet does not do those. On my dogs one year exam my regular vet noticed a irregular heartbeat. I took the dog to an internist who examined & did an EKG. What he was a sinus arrhythmia with wandering sinus pacemaker. A sinus arrhythmia is normal for a dog. No additional diagnostics are indicated.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Breeders often administer puppy shots. But I'd be concerned about her heart also. Maybe you can relay this to the breeder and ask her to take the pup to her vet to be checked out before coming to you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Some people want to do the check themselves as they don't want to trust the breeder's vet---so this needs to be considered. I think Cathy hit the nail when she asked if you would give her back once you had her, if there is an issue?


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I too would want the puppy checked by a vet before you get her. You must be so confused and horribly disappointed at this point. We all know what it is like to be waiting to bring a precious one home. I truly hope everything works out for you. 

One of my breeders used to give the puppies their shots so no concern there.

Please keep us informed. Good Luck.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I wouldn't take ANY pup without a vet visit.


----------



## EmilyMarie (Mar 11, 2015)

You are all amazing and I truly appreciate each and every input. Quite honestly (please don't take this the wrong way!) as much as it would tear at me, if we took her to the vet and saw steep dollar sign issues, I would make sure she went back. I hate to say that, but this is such an investment. 

The game plan as of now is to get up in the morning and go pick her up. We will have her put in writing that she will accept the dog back (for up to a year) and return all fees if the vet does not give her an acceptional bill of health each and every visit. (Obviously not including unforseeable circumstances that we're not brought on by the breeder) 

I am praying that she doesn't know what she's talking about (ha) and that she is fine!

What do you guys think?


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I think it is a great plan. But it will be very, very hard to follow it in case you must return her. I have three Maltese and I would do anything for them, it doesn't take longer for them to steal your heart away. Bring her to the vet on Monday and get her heart situation checked out then you'll know what to do. Wishing you good luck!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I agree it's going to be so hard to give her back once you get connected. I wish you the best


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm hoping that there is no heart issue, that she was wrong in her diagnosis.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I hope I have no reason to fear, but the "heart" issue would definitely be mine IF I had to return a dog after discovery of something untoward. I hope & pray that all will be well for your sake & for the sake of your little girl. We will be here cheering for you both.


----------



## EmilyMarie (Mar 11, 2015)

We're up and at it this morning! I received a call from her this morning as she needed to change the time we need to be there today. She also said that she has been thinking about it, and wants to offer me another little girl from the same litter. She said she didn't offer her at first because she was a little bit smaller (?!) but she said she wants to make sure we didn't have anything to worry about.

We are still planning on coming in with the same pitch... If our vet does not give us the green light on the puppy, we will be returning her.

This makes me feel a little bit better but still concerns me as well. 

I'll let you know how it all goes.. We will pick her up in 2 hours!

Also I just want to say how unbelievable grateful I am for finding this site.. You all have been a major support system already and one day I hope to return the same about of compassion and love to the next newbie ? updates to come!


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

sigh I too sought out a reputable breeder and I pretty much get no feedback at all from her except that she has a dog for me. That is precisely why until I have something in writing and hold that dog in my arms I will never know for sure she is my dog. I know they are busy people BUT my heart too is on the line here. I hope things work out well for you


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

glo77 said:


> sigh I too sought out a reputable breeder and I pretty much get no feedback at all from her except that she has a dog for me. That is precisely why until I have something in writing and hold that dog in my arms I will never know for sure she is my dog. I know they are busy people BUT my heart too is on the line here. I hope things work out well for you


I am sure everything will be fine:wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Wishing you the best of luck on whichever pup you decide on today. There is nothing in the world like a Maltese. :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I hope all goes well for you today. I remember that when I was waiting for MiMi I had all kinds of doubts swimming around in my head, but I didn't know about this forum at the time. You have hundreds of people cheering you on...I hope we all get to celebrate later today. Good luck.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hoping that all goes well and that she's a happy healthy girl. I think the breeder offering you another pup is a sign that she's trying to do right by you and I think many would have jumped at that offer just so that they don't risk getting too attached to the new puppy. I think that given you are strong in your convictions, the right outcome will be there for you. If there is something wrong with the first pup, would you then take the other one? Wishing you the best and hoping to hear back soon.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

I hope everything worked out for you today. Updates when you get home please!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Fingers crossed that you had a very positive day today. Hope to hear from you


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Hope you get a happy ending with a fluffy, healthy maltese!! Of course, we expect photos so we can eww and aww....


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

glo77 said:


> sigh I too sought out a reputable breeder and I pretty much get no feedback at all from her except that she has a dog for me. That is precisely why until I have something in writing and hold that dog in my arms I will never know for sure she is my dog. I know they are busy people BUT my heart too is on the line here. I hope things work out well for you



I guess I was so blessed with Maddie's breeder Lucille, she emailed weekly and sent pictures of Maddie before she had her puppies and after, just so I could be part of Maddie's life. Even when I postponed getting her for a month she was so understanding. I couldn't have been happier.


----------



## EmilyMarie (Mar 11, 2015)

Hello hello everyone!! We are FINALLY HOME!! 

Here's the update:








We got to the breeder's house around 11ish today and got to see both girls (as well as some other babies she had!). The breeder allowed us to listen to both of the girl's heartbeats, and I could definitely confirm her suspicion of one having a "skipping heartbeat". As much as it pained me to put her down and opt for her (what sounds/ seems like) healthier sister, that was the route we felt most comfortable emotionally and financially taking. 
Obviously we still don't know if this sweet girl has any sort of health problems, we will find that out at our appointment. If you're the praying type, we'd appreciate a few!

After picking her up we immediately had her bathed and went over to my parents house for them to see her.

Ya'll. She has the CALMEST temperament i've ever seen out of a puppy. This girl does nothing but lay in your lap. When we put her on the floor, she just lays down and watches what goes on around her.
While you'd probably think she's "skiddish" she really isn't, which is surprising! My 4 year old (BOY at that..) will jump in front of her and show her his 'ninja moves' (we're working on being a little more calmer around her with her) and she won't flinch a bit. 

Currently she's curled up in her bed and just watching what's going on around her, and fighting HARD not to doze off! We've tried to get her to eat and drink but she is just not interested... Is this normal behavior for her first night?

Overall I must say we are smitten, and I was COMPLETELY overwhelmed at the outpouring of support throughout the day that all of you were giving us, thank you so much!

Fingers crossed that she'll get some more life in her... She'll eat... and ESPECIALLY a good visit on Monday!

Any advice for getting her to 'come around' would be greatly appreciated 

Pictures are coming!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

How old is she? My breeder recommended that we give her Gerber chicken sticks in the event that she didn't eat. Yes, she is probably getting used to her new surroundings and not so interested in food right now. But, you must be careful not to let this go too long with a young puppy. They can get low blood sugar and get very weak very fast. Try to tempt her to eat but be prepared if she doesn't, to take emergency step to combat a serious drop in blood sugar. Do you know how to do that


----------



## EmilyMarie (Mar 11, 2015)

Emergency step?? Do tell!!!!!


----------



## EmilyMarie (Mar 11, 2015)

SHE IS EATING!!! Yes yes yes! (Out of my husbands hand but we will take it!)


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Good that she's eating for you! This is new to her being away from mom and her siblings. I'd try to keep a calm atmosphere with not a lot of excitement. Are you crating her at night, or in an x pen ? She may cry since this is her first night . 
I'm happy that she's home with you, good luck! We'll all be waiting for pictures!


----------



## EmilyMarie (Mar 11, 2015)

She'll be in a crate tonight!

By the way.. How often/how much do you all think she should be eating?

She's 12 weeks old!


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

awww you and Dad will be good parents. All will be well. Congratulations on your new puppy.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

The food you are feeding should have an amount based on age and weight listed on the bag/box/can. Mindi is 7.5 pound adult. All the foods she has ever tried has been about 1/4 cup am and again in pm. Oliver is 8 pounds and 6.5 months. He gets 1/2cup am and again in pm. I think when they are really young it is better to feed them smaller amounts spread out 3-4 times a day. If your food doesn't say you should be able to call the food company.

Which food are you using?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

When mine were 12 weeks, they ate smaller meals 3 or 4 times a day. I didn't really measure the amount at that age, maybe a couple tablespoons per meal. When they went on adult food, I fed them twice a day, 1/4 C each meal. 
Are you feeding the food that the breeder had her on? If not, she could get sick. If you plan on changing her food to a brand that you prefer, do it slowly, Add a little at a time of your brand to her existing food.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

awww that is so special. I would have loved such a relationship with the breeder of the dog I was looking at. I am on the road to what will most likely be my last dog. I want her and I to just enjoy the rest of our lives together in a happy healthy way. I know she is out there and I will find her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I would ask the vet to do a Bile Acids Test---when a dog is small (and as a general baseline for any later issues) this is a good idea. He can schedule it for about 16 wks. You do have to fast her so make sure you are the first appointment in the AM. This is not a normal test that the vet would normally do so you have to request it. Look it up on line as you will know what you are dealing with and that is important. Be sure to ask for a report for her records (printed) for later. You will have to have a health file on her for any subsequent proofs if you need them and for your own peace of mind.
I think you made a wise decision. I pray all will go well on Mon. Do keep us up-dated.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry for being an alarmist....but I am happy to hear she is eating. Bringing home a new puppy is the greatest joy...but it is also a big challenge and can be scarey. You have all us crazy, but experienced aunties butting in....trying to help....cheering you on. Good night sweet dreams.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Yay...a new baby. Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations and the very best of luck on the arrival of your new little Puppy. And you can be sure that there is plenty of very good advice here on SM. 

Do have a name yet for her??? And glad to see that she did eat for you yesterday. And yes, a couple of small meals a day is something that is recommended for new Puppies. Looking forward to seeing some pictures!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Congratulations on the new puppy! Looking forward to pictures, and yes, what is her name?


----------



## EmilyMarie (Mar 11, 2015)

Morning all!

We had a FANTASTIC first night. She did not make a peep except once and then we took her out and she went potty!
No accidents last night and she went potty when we took her out first thing this morning. 
Hopefully she will keep this up 

She even ate when we brought her back in!
We're hoping she will show us a little more personality today!

Her name is Poppy 
Here she is with my first baby, Liam, this morning... He says he's showing her "how to like power rangers"  

Thanks again to all my aunties!


----------



## EmilyMarie (Mar 11, 2015)

Almost forgot.. She is ALREADY tear staining  any advice???


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

So glad to hear everything has gone so well. Don't worry about tear stains right now. Just keep her face clean and dry the best you can. She is teething and the tear staining at her age is normal. Please do not give her anything internally right now for the tear staining such as angels eyes. She is way to young. I would also recommend, as others have said, to feed her small meals several times a day, or a minimum of three times a day till she is a bit older. It may take several days for her real personality to come out, but don't worry, it will. Just give her time, she will be ruling your household soon enough.

She looks like a little doll, and so does your son:wub:

We need more pictures when you get a chance. 

Welcome home Poppy!!!!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Welcome to SM to you and both your babies. Enjoy the puppy time as it is short and most of all relax.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Poppy is adorable and_ love her name. :wub: Glad to hear she is settling in and it sounds like the housebreaking is coming along good too. Pipper was very easy to housebreak because I took him out a lot and just never gave him the opportunity to have an accident. _
_Your son looks very sweet with her. I have grandkids and one of them is the same age as your son. When I first got Pipper I had to really watch the kids around him. They were thrilled with a tiny puppy and sometimes got really hyper around him and I was afraid of someone falling on top of him. Even now I won't allow any of my grandkids to pick him up ( and the oldest is 10) because he is very squirmy and he is a huge 11 pounds but I'm still afraid of him getting hurt. I'm an overprotective Mommy._


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad you got her. I know that it puts your mind more at ease. They're usually pretty active at this age so a little surprised she's so tranquil but maybe it's her adjusting. Make sure that she is eating and hydrated. 
I agree with Lynda (tear stains) and Sandi (BAT) about what they wrote. A few things I wanted to mention:
You mentioned taking her out. You're not really supposed to take them out on the grass until they've got their first parvo shot from the vet since parvo can live in soil for years. What are you feeding her? It should be the same as the breeder and then you can mix in a little new food if you want to change it . You mentioned that you bathed her before you took her out to visit. Wasn't she just bathed by the breeder for your pick up? 

I know that your son is very happy to have a new puppy but toy dogs and kids take a lot of work to ensure both of their safety. The pup can be injured very easily and you have no idea how high those vet bills can be for things like ex-rays, etc. Also toy dogs can easily become afraid of little kids because they want to pull their tail or ears and make loud noises or movements that scare them and might make them want to snap at them. Your son will really need to be calm around Poppy and no jumping at her (as you mentioned in your earlier post) absolutely no picking up -- kids get distracted and can drop them with serious consequences. You can place Poppy next to him or if you're right there on his lap for a little while. Never leave them alone together, supervise them. Four is an age where children can learn a lot but they are impulsive and easily distracted. so they don't always think about what they're doing. I hope you don't take all of this the wrong way but many Maltese rescues and breeders won't give a dog to a family with small children. 
I know they'll grow up to be fast friends but it takes a lot of work and attention to achieve it. Can't wait to see her grow up. She sounds wonderful. Good luck at the vet.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Poppy is a cutie and by the looks of the picture she already seems adjusted with the family.

The breeder actually sounds pretty good to me. She is in constant communication and was honest with you. It's fine that she does her shots herself as most do but I would hope there was at least one vet visit. However, I think as long as you take her to the vet - you are fine. On top of all this, sometimes issues don't pop up until later in life.

I don't care much about health guarantees anymore. The thing is that we all get attached and most of us aren't able to return the pup later in life. The breeders do not contribute money to health care so net of net .. most of the health guarantees don't mean much to me.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Beautiful!! So happy everything worked out. More pics please!!

I wanted to second what Susan said about Poppy going ANYWHERE. My Oliver contracted parvo. He had 3 sets of his boosters. We are still battling the aftermath. We are on week 6. Not only the thousands of dollars spent but the emotional drain. He either got it from our front yard or from his one visit to Petsmart (he rode in the cart). It can be brought home on shoes from school, work, grocery store, etc. 

I don't want to worry you but I don't want any one to go through what we are going through.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Poppy is adorable  congratulations and much joy!

There is a lot of good advice in this thread, so glad you're here with us! Vegas is a hotbed for parvo too...one of my biggest worries, and it is also airborne, so extra precautions are necessary until immunity takes hold. Our daughter has a now 6yr old rescue pup/parvo survivor, with lifelong tummy issues, but other than that she's a dream dog


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Glad you got her. I know that it puts your mind more at ease. They're usually pretty active at this age so a little surprised she's so tranquil but maybe it's her adjusting. Make sure that she is eating and hydrated.
> I agree with Lynda (tear stains) and Sandi (BAT) about what they wrote. A few things I wanted to mention:
> You mentioned taking her out. You're not really supposed to take them out on the grass until they've got their first parvo shot from the vet since parvo can live in soil for years. What are you feeding her? It should be the same as the breeder and then you can mix in a little new food if you want to change it . You mentioned that you bathed her before you took her out to visit. Wasn't she just bathed by the breeder for your pick up?
> 
> ...




:goodpost:


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

EmilyMarie said:


> We're hoping she will show us a little more personality today!
> 
> Her name is Poppy
> Here she is with my first baby, Liam, this morning... He says he's showing her "how to like power rangers"


 She is precious and love the name Poppy! Congratulations!:chili::chili:


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I was going to add that teat staining is pretty much part of every Maltese Mom's life. I would dare say that 95% of the Maltese I meet have tear staining. I feel incredibly lucky that Moochi doesn't stain. But all my other Maltese had some tear staining - some better than others but they all stained.


----------



## EmilyMarie (Mar 11, 2015)

Good morning all, and sorry for the absence!!! Thank you all so much for the advice... it has really been helping us out so so much!
First let me start by saying we took her to the vet on Monday and she was PERFECT! 
The Vet said we couldn't have picked a more calm, precious, and HEALTHY pup! We are so overjoyed that we can put all of those stresses to bed  

She is still doing great! Getting more and more personality each day! 
She is still 'yipping' at night, but hopefully that won't last too much longer... How long did it last for you all?

One BIG question we've been trying to figure out...
Pet insurance.
Yes? No? And with who?

I've checked all of the forums about it, but haven't really found a definite answer.

You all have seriously given me the greatest advice that I thought I would just ask all of you 
Don't know what I'd do without ya'll!

P.S. She is now going potty on a bleached area in our yard (per our vet's requests)! The parvo stories scared me to death!

Hope all of your babies are doing well!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pet insurance...... yes yes yes. I have insurance for Pipper and thank goodness I do. A year ago he developed bladder stones and had to have surgery to remove them. The surgery cost almost $3,000 and after I paid my deductible they covered 90% of the costs! Unexpected vet bills can be VERY costly. I have insurance with TRUPANION, where I live it was about the only one available to me but I have been very pleased with them. I usually receive my money back from them within a week. Others will chime in with which company they use so you will have many options to do your research on.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I have Pet Plan for all 4 of mine. I've had to file 2 claims. There was no hassle , I was reimbursed in about three weeks. It's good to get the insurance as soon as the vet checks them out. If any thing shows up after you have insurance it will be covered. Pet Plan also covers hereditary issues too. There's a 6 month wait for luxating patellas , but a lot of insurances don't cover that. 
The price of the insurance depends on what part of the country that you live in, and which policy that you chose.


----------



## lyndy (Jul 9, 2011)

YES to pet insurance! My Daisy just went through a horrible scare. We really thought we were gonna lose her. She was diagnosed with Addison's Disease, but her Addison's crisis had some complications. She is fine now, but she spent 6 days in Purdue University's ICU. Her total bill was almost $3,000. Her Pet Plan Insurance is paying 80%. She also had a couple of emergency vet visits and visits to her vet, which they paid for 100% after our deductible. So total it was a lot closer to $4,000. 

She had also had MUE last year and we didn't have health insurance, she needed an MRI/CSF tap at Purdue and that was $1100. 

We have money saved up, but it was definitely nice to able to focus on getting her the treatment she needed and knowing it would be covered.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Wonderful news!! Don't forget to keep the pictures coming, we love to see them growing up. 

This is a thread I've started last year and has great info from many people about insurance. I highly recommend Healthy Paws, note they cover alternative treatments, they also reimburse you within a week to ten days. 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/showthread.php?t=194218


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Congratulations...Poppy and Liam are absolutely adorable.  You have gotten some good advice. Since she has been given a good report from the vet check out insurance before she gets any older and has possible health problems or an accident (Hope not but you never know) . I wish that I had. It will make you feel so much better to know when and if you need it that you can choose the best care available. More pictures please


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

That's great news from the vet.:chili: So glad you went with this pup and glad you're taking and seeking advice here. I have PetPlan and can't say enough about them. They confirmed claims I sent, the same day, and within roughly 10 days the reimbursement checks for 80% - and they were very sizeable - were in my mailbox. They are also very helpful on the phone and cover hereditary and congenital, often breed-specific, health issues that some plans don't. Check the small print with all companies. Mine is for accidents, injuries and illnesses so not wellcare but the wellcare in the cheap stuff compared to things like ex-rays, MRIs, spinal taps, luxating patella surgery, etc. There is a deductible for each illness or injury, but if you keep needing follow up treatment that is already met; the amount depends on your plan. Pet insurance is for the "what ifs" that you just don't expect but can come out of nowhere.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Congratulations on your new baby, Poppy!!! 

Just be careful when your son is around her, things happen so quickly....

I can't wait to watch her grow up!!! Puppies are so much fun, enjoy every moment, because it'll be gone so quickly. I bet she'll be a beautiful lady also.:thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Glad you got her. I know that it puts your mind more at ease. They're usually pretty active at this age so a little surprised she's so tranquil but maybe it's her adjusting. Make sure that she is eating and hydrated.
> I agree with Lynda (tear stains) and Sandi (BAT) about what they wrote. A few things I wanted to mention:
> You mentioned taking her out. You're not really supposed to take them out on the grass until they've got their first parvo shot from the vet since parvo can live in soil for years. What are you feeding her? It should be the same as the breeder and then you can mix in a little new food if you want to change it . You mentioned that you bathed her before you took her out to visit. Wasn't she just bathed by the breeder for your pick up?
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: good advise 

I'm so excited for you and your family. I just adopted a retired girl a little over two months ago. She will be 4 in June, I try very hard to keep things calm here, when we have our grandkids around she becomes scared and wants to be held by me all the time. After everyone leaves Maddie is still stressed a little, and we have some tear staining now:blush: not a lot but never the less we have it.
It took me a few weeks to get Maddie to sleep all night, here's what we do. I bought a soft sided crate, I put it right next to my pillow, she can see me, my hubby and Matilda, makes her feel safe. Now whenever I put her own the bed she goes to her crate, I love it, don't have to worry about her jumping off the bed.
I also tried to change her kibble and wet food way to soon and we had issues with her not eating. So you might want to keep your baby girl on her kibble for the time being. 
Maddie had a litter of two before I got her, I think she feels she hit the jackpot here lol, she's so spoiled
Your going to have so many wonderful years ahead of you, enjoy:wub:
This is a good time to teach your precious little boy how to care for his new fur sister. They will love one another


----------



## sassysharay (Apr 21, 2015)

So glad that everything worked out!


----------

